# The 2022 Annual Lunacy Challenge



## Sea of vapours (3 Jan 2022)

Welcome to the 4th '_Annual Lunacy Challenge_'. This challenge is not intended to replace any of the 3 current monthly challenges. They are fine tests of cycling consistency throughout the whole year and I encourage you to attempt any (or all!) of them if you feel able to. This is something different, which you might find interesting. Notably, as the title suggests, it's not monthly, it's annual. Please read on...

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying rides.

PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD *

1. *Choose a target distance*, for example 100 miles, but it can be *any imperial or metric distance which will be challenging for you to complete thirteen times in a calendar year*.

2. The distance is a *daily* distance, not a '_ride_' distance, where a day is defined as _'from getting up to going to bed' _(which covers night rides which go beyond midnight)_._ This means that you can add up two or more rides in one day to count towards your target distance and therefore allows, for example, two commuting rides to be added to reach a target. The idea of this is to make achieving longer distances a more realistic proposition for many people who struggle to find enough spare time for individual long rides.

3. *Each time you complete a day's riding which meets or exceeds your target distance, post in the challenge thread*, stating your target and how many times you've met it at the top and then listing each ride which meets your target below. The post should ideally include details of the rides completed including how far, a list of points on each route, perhaps the elevation gain, and a link to the route(s) if you recorded it/them. The idea of these details is to maintain everyone's interest in where people are riding, as well as their progress towards their goal.

4. *Chat about rides, etc. goes in the associated chatzone thread, located **HERE*. Please don't post anything other than lists of your rides in the challenge thread.

5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen longest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth longest ride is your actual achievement for the year. *NB If you keep cranking out rides exactly hitting your target, you would struggle to exceed it later in the year. For example if your first 10 rides were exactly 100 miles, you would have to do another 13 rides of 101 miles to increase your lunacy challenge achievement to 101 miles! If you like the idea of trying to beat your target, it is always worth adding at least a few miles/kms to as many of your long rides as possible throughout the year. In that respect, every duplicated ride distance is 'wasted', although each will qualify for the basic challenge that you set yourself.

6. Since the only rules are to state a target distance and complete it thirteen times, *anyone can join at any point during the year* where there are sufficient days left to complete. It also means that an unavoidable break for illness, injury, childbirth, pressure of work, mojo-loss, freak weather conditions, [insert applicable excuse/reason here] would not bring your challenge to an abrupt finish, unless that happened to be so late in the year that you would not have time to complete the challenge once you started riding again.

7. The following year, everyone who met their stated target can display the crescent moon '_Lunacy Challenge_' icon in their signature. Something like the example in my signature below.

8. There are many ways of ‘gaming’ this challenge if all you want is a shiny, crescent moon in your signature. (Picking an easy target is the most obvious of those. Seeing how you’ve done in October and entering the challenge then by posting all your best rides is another.) *The spirit of the Lunacy Challenge, however, is to stretch yourself beyond whichever every-month-of-the-year challenge you can manage*, so your target should really be a distance which you are genuinely unlikely to complete in some or all of the winter months. This should be treated as an opportunity to choose a genuinely challenging target, avoid the hazards of winter, and enjoy a bit of support with it along the way.

Those are the guidelines. Please do tick as closely as you can to them, but this is supposed to be fun so tweak them to suit yourself. For example - If you only want to count single rides at the qualifying distance rather than daily totals, that is fine.

Comments and questions in the Chatzone!


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jan 2022)

I have chose 30 miles (due to hills, time, and being rubbish) so this is my first ride to report - presuming one reports ride by ride.
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson

*31.35mi *Distance
*3:05:10 *Moving Time
*3,738ft *Elevation


----------



## aferris2 (19 Jan 2022)

Target 60 km

1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m

Total rides so far: 1


----------



## Fiona R (30 Jan 2022)

*2022 Target 200km
Qualifying Rides: 1*
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m **ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE* *Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home*


----------



## Fiona R (15 Feb 2022)

*2022 Target 200km
Qualifying Rides: 2

2: Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch*
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home


----------



## aferris2 (23 Feb 2022)

Target 60 km

*2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.*
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m

Total rides so far: 2


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Feb 2022)

I have chosen 30 miles and this is (subject to me double checking) my second ride to report.
EDIT - actually *Ride 3* - see below
Ride 2, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 33 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Feb 2022)

Target 30 miles
Slightly out of order - this contains the second qualifying ride - edited to match the rules (grins sheepishly)
*Ride 1, Jan 5* - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3 Feb 25* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 33 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Feb 2022)

Target 30 miles

*Ride 1, Jan 5* - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3 Feb 25* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 33 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent


----------



## Fiona R (14 Mar 2022)

2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
*3: Sat 12th March 201km 2425m GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home*


----------



## aferris2 (15 Mar 2022)

Target 60 km.

*3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. *
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m

Total rides so far: 3


----------



## Fiona R (10 Apr 2022)

Target Distance: 200km
Qualifying rides: 4
*4: Sat 9th April 217km 3014m **GWR Down and Black audax** Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol*
2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
*3: Sat 12th March 201km 2425m *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home


----------



## aferris2 (15 Apr 2022)

Target 60 km.

3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
*4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.*
Total rides so far: 4


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Apr 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 1*

*1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m** (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)*


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Apr 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 10

Ride 1, Jan 5* - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3 Feb 25* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 33 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 34 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Apr 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 10

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4 Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 34 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 3 Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 33 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## lazybloke (27 Apr 2022)

Target *57 km*.
Qualifying rides *2.*

Ride 2) 24/04/2022: *91km* (up to London for site-seeing and back)
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: *61km *(Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Apr 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 2*


*2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m** (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)*
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)


----------



## Fiona R (1 May 2022)

Target Distance: 200km
Qualifying rides: 5
*5: Sat 30th April 241km 2931m **Brevet Cymru 400 (bit more than half)* *Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint*
4:* Sat 9th April 217km 3014m *GWR Down and Black audax Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
3:* Sat 12th March 201km 2425m *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home


----------



## lazybloke (3 May 2022)

Target *57 km*.
Qualifying rides 3*.*

Ride 3) 01/05/2022: *108km* (Isle of Wight Randonnée) 
Ride 2) 24/04/2022: *91km* (up to London for site-seeing and back)
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: *61km *(Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 May 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 3*

*3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m **(Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)*
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)


----------



## Fiona R (9 May 2022)

Target Distance: 200km
Qualifying rides: 6

5:* Sat 30th April 241km 2931m *Brevet Cymru 400 (bit more than half) Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
*6: Sun 8th May 229km 2585m GWR gravel before the Romans audax Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay*
4:* Sat 9th April 217km 3014m *GWR Down and Black audax Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
3:* Sat 12th March 201km 2425m *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home


----------



## lazybloke (14 May 2022)

Target *57 km*.
Qualifying rides 4*.

Ride 4) 14/05/2022: 109 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > London and back)*
Ride 3) 01/05/2022: 108km (Isle of Wight Randonnée)
Ride 2) 24/04/2022: 91km (up to London for site-seeing and back)
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: 61km (Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## aferris2 (14 May 2022)

Target 60 km.

3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
*5. 14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. *
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.
Total rides so far: 5


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 May 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 4*

3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
*4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m** (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)*
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)


----------



## lazybloke (22 May 2022)

Target *57 km*.
Qualifying rides 5*.

Ride 5) 22/05/2022: 118 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > Chiswick > Hyde Park > Battersea Park > Isle of Dogs > Parliament Square > Home)*
Ride 4) 14/05/2022: 109 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > London and back)
Ride 3) 01/05/2022: 108km (Isle of Wight Randonnée)
Ride 2) 24/04/2022: 91km (up to London for site-seeing and back)
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: 61km (Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

Target distance 100 km
Qualifying rides: 1

1. 21st May. 103 km: Crediton, Broadclyst, Feniton, Tipton St John, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Exe Valley Trail, Exeter, Crediton.


----------



## Fiona R (23 May 2022)

Target Distance: 200km
Qualifying rides: 7

5:* Sat 30th April 241km 2931m *Brevet Cymru 400 (bit more than half) Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
6: *Sun 8th May 229km 2585m *GWR gravel before the Romans audax Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
4:* Sat 9th April 217km 3014m *GWR Down and Black audax Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
*7: Sun 22nd May 205km 865m Booty DIY 200 Home-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Sand Bay-Weston Super Mare-Brean-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Mark-Brent Knoll-Lympsham-Weston Super Mare-Sand Bay-Sandford-Yatton-Backwell-Home*
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
3:* Sat 12th March 201km 2425m *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home


----------



## Alex321 (24 May 2022)

*Target 50Km*
Qualifying Rides 4

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

*February 27th 32.99 miles*, 51.3km, 3035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Petersone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentr Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2022)

Target distance 100 km
Qualifying rides: 2

1. 21st May. 103 km: Crediton, Broadclyst, Feniton, Tipton St John, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Exe Valley Trail, Exeter, Crediton.

*2. 24th May. 100 km: Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh, Starcross, Exeter, Crediton.*


----------



## FrothNinja (27 May 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 11

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4 Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 34 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 3 Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 33 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2022)

Target distance 100 km
Qualifying rides: 3

1. 21st May. 103 km: Crediton, Broadclyst, Feniton, Tipton St John, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Exe Valley Trail, Exeter, Crediton.

2. 24th May. 100 km: Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh, Starcross, Exeter, Crediton.

*3. 28th May. 100 km. Todmorden, Padiham, Read (Old Roman Rd), Whalley, Mitton, Longridge Fell (N), Chipping, [Missed a turn after this AGAIN - I have made the same mistake 3 or 4 times over the years!!], Longridge Fell (N), Mitton, Whalley, Read, Padiham, Todmorden and then 6 km of local meandering to make up for what I missed after Chipping!*


----------



## lazybloke (29 May 2022)

*Ride 6) 29/05/2022: 186 km (RideLondon100)*
Ride 5) 22/05/2022: 118 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > Chiswick > Hyde Park > Battersea Park > Isle of Dogs > Parliament Square > Home)
Ride 4) 14/05/2022: 109 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > London and back)
Ride 3) 01/05/2022: 108km (Isle of Wight Randonnée)
Ride 2) 24/04/2022: 91km (up to London for site-seeing and back)
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: 61km (Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2022)

Target distance 100 km
Qualifying rides: 4

*4. 11th June. 103 km: (Singlespeed/forum ride.) Garforth, Wetherby, Tadcaster, Thorpe Willoughby, Kippax, Garforth.*

1. 21st May. 103 km: Crediton, Broadclyst, Feniton, Tipton St John, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Exe Valley Trail, Exeter, Crediton.

2. 24th May. 100 km: Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh, Starcross, Exeter, Crediton.

3. 28th May. 100 km. Todmorden, Padiham, Read (Old Roman Rd), Whalley, Mitton, Longridge Fell (N), Chipping, [Missed a turn after this AGAIN - I have made the same mistake 3 or 4 times over the years!!], Longridge Fell (N), Mitton, Whalley, Read, Padiham, Todmorden and then 6 km of local meandering to make up for what I missed after Chipping!


----------



## aferris2 (12 Jun 2022)

Target 60 km.

6. 12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft.
3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
*5. 14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. *
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.
Total rides so far: 6


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Jun 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 5*

*5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m** (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)*
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jun 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 12

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 34 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 33 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jun 2022)

Target *57 km*.
Qualifying rides 7*.*

Ride 6) 29/05/2022: 186 km (RideLondon100)
Ride 5) 22/05/2022: 118 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > Chiswick > Hyde Park > Battersea Park > Isle of Dogs > Parliament Square > Home)
Ride 4) 14/05/2022: 109 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > London and back)
Ride 3) 01/05/2022: 108km (Isle of Wight Randonnée)
Ride 2) 24/04/2022: 91km (up to London for site-seeing and back)
*Ride 7) 18/07/2022: 69 km (to Leatherhead > Cobham > Guildford > Albury > Dorking > Leatherhead > home)*
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: 61km (Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 13

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 34 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 33 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Jun 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 6

6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)*
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 14

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 34 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 33 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *32.8 miles* plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)


----------



## Alex321 (26 Jun 2022)

*Target 50Km*
Qualifying Rides 5
January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

*June 26th 35.95 miles* (57.85Km), 2070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Petersone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentr Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Jun 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 7*

6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
*7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m** (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)*


----------



## lazybloke (3 Jul 2022)

Target *57 km*.
Qualifying rides 8*.*

Ride 6) 29/05/2022: 186 km (RideLondon100)
Ride 5) 22/05/2022: 118 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > Chiswick > Hyde Park > Battersea Park > Isle of Dogs > Parliament Square > Home)
Ride 4) 14/05/2022: 109 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > London and back)
Ride 3) 01/05/2022: 108km (Isle of Wight Randonnée)
Ride 2) 24/04/2022: 91km (up to London for site-seeing and back)
*Ride 8) 02/07/2022: 73km (Appledore, Rye, Dungeoness, New Romney, Appledore)*
Ride 7) 18/07/2022: 69 km (to Leatherhead > Cobham > Guildford > Albury > Dorking > Leatherhead > home)
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: 61km (Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Jul 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 15

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *31.6 miles* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jul 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 8*

*8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m** (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)*
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## lazybloke (9 Jul 2022)

Target *57 km*.
Qualifying rides 9

Ride 6) 29/05/2022: 186 km (RideLondon100)
Ride 5) 22/05/2022: 118 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > Chiswick > Hyde Park > Battersea Park > Isle of Dogs > Parliament Square > Home)
Ride 4) 14/05/2022: 109 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > London and back)
Ride 3) 01/05/2022: 108km (Isle of Wight Randonnée)
Ride 2) 24/04/2022: 91km (up to London for site-seeing and back)
*Ride 9) 09/07/2022: 73 km (Dorking / Rusper / Walliswood / Dorking / home)*
Ride 8) 02/07/2022: 73km (Appledore, Rye, Dungeoness, New Romney, Appledore)
Ride 7) 18/07/2022: 69 km (to Leatherhead > Cobham > Guildford > Albury > Dorking > Leatherhead > home)
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: 61km (Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Jul 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 16

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *41.2* miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Jul 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 9*

8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
*9. July 16th - 164km / 3,300m **(Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)*
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Jul 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 17

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## aferris2 (21 Jul 2022)

Target 60 km.

6. 12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft.
3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
5. 14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 
*7. 21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m*
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.
Total rides so far: 7


----------



## lazybloke (24 Jul 2022)

Target *57 km*.
Qualifying rides 10

Ride 6) 29/05/2022: 186 km (RideLondon100)
Ride 5) 22/05/2022: 118 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > Chiswick > Hyde Park > Battersea Park > Isle of Dogs > Parliament Square > Home)
Ride 4) 14/05/2022: 109 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > London and back)
Ride 3) 01/05/2022: 108km (Isle of Wight Randonnée)
Ride 2) 24/04/2022: 91km (up to London for site-seeing and back)
Ride 9) 09/07/2022: 73 km (Dorking / Rusper / Walliswood / Dorking / home)
Ride 8) 02/07/2022: 73km (Appledore, Rye, Dungeoness, New Romney, Appledore)
Ride 7) 18/07/2022: 69 km (to Leatherhead > Cobham > Guildford > Albury > Dorking > Leatherhead > home)
*Ride 10) 24/07/2022: 67 km (to Dorking > Westcott > Walliswood > Capel > Gadbrook > home)*
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: 61km (Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jul 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 18

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jul 2022)

*Target 50Km*
Qualifying Rides 6

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

*July 24th 32.57 miles *(52.43Km ) 2385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentr Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Jul 2022)

Target Distance: 200km
Qualifying rides: 9
5:* Sat 30th April 241km 2931m *Brevet Cymru 400 (bit more than half) Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
6: *Sun 8th May 229km 2585m *GWR gravel before the Romans audax Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
4:* Sat 9th April 217km 3014m *GWR Down and Black audax Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
*9: Sat 22nd Jul 215km 3087m **Canal Boats and Mountain Roads 150km audax plus ride in* *Home-Portway-Blaise Castle-Hallam-Pilning-Olveston-Aust-Chepstow-Shirenewton-Usk-Glascoed-Pontypool-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Crickhowell-Clydach-Keepers Pond (Tumble)-Abergavenny-Pontypool-Coed y Paen-Usk-Llangwm-Tintern-Hewlwsfield-Tidenham-Chepstow-Severn Bridge Services*
2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
7:* Sun 22nd May 205km 865m *Booty DIY 200 Home-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Sand Bay-Weston Super Mare-Brean-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Mark-Brent Knoll-Lympsham-Weston Super Mare-Sand Bay-Sandford-Yatton-Backwell-Home
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
3:* Sat 12th March 201km 2425m *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: *Thurs 30th Jun 201km 1238m *3x Domfronts Mont Saint Michel and Flers DIY200km audax Domfront-St Hilaire du Harcouet-Ducey-Pontaubault-Flage-Charbonnet-La Rive (nr Mont St Michel)-Charbonnet-Pontaubault-Ducey-St Hilaire du Harrcouet-Barenton-Domfront-Lonlay L'Abbeye-Flers-Domfront


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Jul 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 10*

8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
9. July 16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
*10. July 29th - 162km / 2,700m** (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)*
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Jul 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 19

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 50.6 miles plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 18, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *32.9 miles* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## lazybloke (1 Aug 2022)

Target: 57km
Qualifying rides: 11

Ride 6) 29/05/2022: 186 km (RideLondon100)
Ride 5) 22/05/2022: 118 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > Chiswick > Hyde Park > Battersea Park > Isle of Dogs > Parliament Square > Home)
Ride 4) 14/05/2022: 109 km (Home > Bushy Park > Richmond Park > London and back)
Ride 3) 01/05/2022: 108km (Isle of Wight Randonnée)
Ride 2) 24/04/2022: 91km (up to London for site-seeing and back)
Ride 9) 09/07/2022: 73 km (Dorking / Rusper / Walliswood / Dorking / home)
Ride 8) 02/07/2022: 73km (Appledore, Rye, Dungeoness, New Romney, Appledore)
*Ride 11) 31/07/2022: 73 km (*Leatherhead>Epsom>Banstead>Coulsdon>Nutfield>Woodhatch>Betchworth>BoxHill>Home)
Ride 7) 18/07/2022: 69 km (to Leatherhead > Cobham > Guildford > Albury > Dorking > Leatherhead > home)
Ride 10) 24/07/2022: 67 km (to Dorking > Westcott > Walliswood > Capel > Gadbrook > home)
Ride 1) 15/04/2022: 61km (Ripley - Clandon - Shere - Forest Green - Mickleham - Leatherhead)


----------



## Fiona R (2 Aug 2022)

Target Distance: 200km
Qualifying rides: 10
5:* Sat 30th April 241km 2931m *Brevet Cymru 400 (bit more than half) Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
6: *Sun 8th May 229km 2585m *GWR gravel before the Romans audax Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
4:* Sat 9th April 217km 3014m *GWR Down and Black audax Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
9: *Sat 22nd Jul 215km 3087m *Canal Boats and Mountain Roads 150km audax plus ride in Home-Portway-Blaise Castle-Hallam-Pilning-Olveston-Aust-Chepstow-Shirenewton-Usk-Glascoed-Pontypool-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Crickhowell-Clydach-Keepers Pond (Tumble)-Abergavenny-Pontypool-Coed y Paen-Usk-Llangwm-Tintern-Hewlwsfield-Tidenham-Chepstow-Severn Bridge Services
2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
7:* Sun 22nd May 205km 865m *Booty DIY 200 Home-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Sand Bay-Weston Super Mare-Brean-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Mark-Brent Knoll-Lympsham-Weston Super Mare-Sand Bay-Sandford-Yatton-Backwell-Home
*10: Thurs 28th July 202km 1627m **Mendips Figure of eight** Home-Bristol-Warmley-Keynsham-Norton Maleward-West Harptree-Cheddar-Mark-Chilton Polden-Shapwick-Glastonbury-Wells-Burrington-Sandford-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Wick St Lawrence-West Hewish-Puxton-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home*
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
3:* Sat 12th March 201km 2425m *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: *Thurs 30th Jun 201km 1238m *3x Domfronts Mont Saint Michel and Flers DIY200km audax Domfront-St Hilaire du Harcouet-Ducey-Pontaubault-Flage-Charbonnet-La Rive (nr Mont St Michel)-Charbonnet-Pontaubault-Ducey-St Hilaire du Harrcouet-Barenton-Domfront-Lonlay L'Abbeye-Flers-Domfront


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Aug 2022)

Target distance – 70km

Rides so far – 9

3. 4th May 2022 – *85.67km* Home – local loop (some off-road) (on the RAID mountain bike) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

2. 15th March 2022 – *84.40km* Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac –St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

7. 25th July 2022 – *82.40km* Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Kerminy – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad fun (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac – Raserais – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike again)

8. 27th July 2022 – *75.31km* Plaisance – Kerminy – Brignac – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Ville-es-Moreux – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (_lunch_) Pont Ruelland – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local lanes (mostly off-road), including a loop around Pontmenard (on the MASSI mountain bike)

5. 20th June 2022 – *74.33km* la Plaisance – Brignac loop – Kerminy – la Plaisance, Mauron – Grancastel (Ploërmel) – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a local loop (on the MASSI mountain bike)

9. 1st August 2022 – *72.06km* Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac/Raserais loop x 2 with an extra loop out to Bourg Neuf and la Croix Billy in between – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), two local rides on the Urban Shaper hybrid, Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

6. 2nd July 2022 – *71.69km* St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Devison (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), local tracks (mostly off-road), including a Pontmenard/Devison loop (on the RAID mountain bike), Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Evriguet (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Briend – Faux – Suais loop (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike)

4. 30th May 2022 – *70.62km* Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), la Cotinaie – Landual – Quénogé – Mulotière – Guilliers – Brignac – la Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

1. 28th February 2022 – *70.57km* Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Chapelle Caro – Pont de Bagotais – le Roc St André – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Local loop (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike)


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Aug 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 11*

8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
9. July 16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
*11. August 6th - 163km / 3,200m** (Langcliffe, Fountains Fell, Burnsall, Haworth, Airton)*
10. July 29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## aferris2 (7 Aug 2022)

Target 60 km.

6. 12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft.
*8. 7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m*
3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
5. 14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m.
7. 21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.
Total rides so far: 8


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2022)

Target distance 100 km
Qualifying rides: 5

*5. 6th August. 121 km: Settle, Halton Gill, Grassington, Storiths, Brunthwaite, Steeton, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Worsthorne, Todmorden.*

4. 11th June. 103 km: (Singlespeed/forum ride.) Garforth, Wetherby, Tadcaster, Thorpe Willoughby, Kippax, Garforth.

1. 21st May. 103 km: Crediton, Broadclyst, Feniton, Tipton St John, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Exe Valley Trail, Exeter, Crediton.

2. 24th May. 100 km: Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh, Starcross, Exeter, Crediton.

3. 28th May. 100 km. Todmorden, Padiham, Read (Old Roman Rd), Whalley, Mitton, Longridge Fell (N), Chipping, [Missed a turn after this AGAIN - I have made the same mistake 3 or 4 times over the years!!], Longridge Fell (N), Mitton, Whalley, Read, Padiham, Todmorden and then 6 km of local meandering to make up for what I missed after Chipping!


----------



## Alex321 (7 Aug 2022)

*Target 50Km*
Qualifying Rides 7

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

*August 7th 37.01 miles* (59.56Km), 2201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home. 

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentr Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Aug 2022)

Target distance – 70km

Rides so far – 10

3. 4th May 2022 – 85.67km Home – local loop (some off-road) (on the RAID mountain bike) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

2. 15th March 2022 – 84.40km Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac –St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

7. 25th July 2022 – 82.40km Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Kerminy – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad fun (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac – Raserais – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike again)

8. 27th July 2022 – 75.31km Plaisance – Kerminy – Brignac – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Ville-es-Moreux – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (_lunch_) Pont Ruelland – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local lanes (mostly off-road), including a loop around Pontmenard (on the MASSI mountain bike)

5. 20th June 2022 – 74.33km la Plaisance – Brignac loop – Kerminy – la Plaisance, Mauron – Grancastel (Ploërmel) – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a local loop (on the MASSI mountain bike)

*10. 11th August 2022 –* *72.86km* Kerminy – Corbinais – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local lanes and offroad tracks, inc. a Pontmenard – la Suais loop (on the MASSI mountain bike) – lunch, then (5 hours later) back out on the MASSI, searching out shady lanes and offroad tracks

9. 1st August 2022 – 72.06km Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac/Raserais loop x 2 with an extra loop out to Bourg Neuf and la Croix Billy in between – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), two local rides on the Urban Shaper hybrid, Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

6. 2nd July 2022 – 71.69km St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Devison (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), local tracks (mostly off-road), including a Pontmenard/Devison loop (on the RAID mountain bike), Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Evriguet (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Briend – Faux – Suais loop (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike)

4. 30th May 2022 – 70.62km Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), la Cotinaie – Landual – Quénogé – Mulotière – Guilliers – Brignac – la Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

1. 28th February 2022 – 70.57km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Chapelle Caro – Pont de Bagotais – le Roc St André – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Local loop (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike)


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Aug 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 13 COMPLETE *(but I intend to do at least one more 161km to meet my stretch target)

8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
9. July 16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
11. August 6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Fountains Fell, Burnsall, Haworth, Airton)
*13. August 11th - 162km / 2,900m** (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)*
10. July 29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
*12. August 9th - 151km / 2,800m** (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)*


----------



## Alex321 (14 Aug 2022)

*Target 50Km*
Qualifying Rides 8

*August 14th 50.55 miles* (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentr Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Aug 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 14 COMPLETE, 161km / imperial century*

8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
9. July 16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
11. August 6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Fountains Fell, Burnsall, Haworth, Airton)
13. August 11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
*14. August 19th - 162km / 2,900m** (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)*
10. July 29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12. August 9th - 151km / 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Aug 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 20

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 20, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 50.6 miles plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 18, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 19, July 29 - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 32.9 miles plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Aug 2022)

Target distance – 70km

Rides so far – 11

3. 4th May 2022 – 85.67km Home – local loop (some off-road) (on the RAID mountain bike) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

2. 15th March 2022 – 84.40km Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac –St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

7. 25th July 2022 – 82.40km Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Kerminy – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad fun (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac – Raserais – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike again)

*11. 22nd August 2022 –* *75.70km* Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike), 2.75 x loops of Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a final short local loop (on the RAID mountain bike again)

8. 27th July 2022 – 75.31km Plaisance – Kerminy – Brignac – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Ville-es-Moreux – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (_lunch_) Pont Ruelland – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local lanes (mostly off-road), including a loop around Pontmenard (on the MASSI mountain bike)

5. 20th June 2022 – 74.33km la Plaisance – Brignac loop – Kerminy – la Plaisance, Mauron – Grancastel (Ploërmel) – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a local loop (on the MASSI mountain bike)

10. 11th August 2022 – 72.86km Kerminy – Corbinais – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Local lanes and offroad tracks, inc. a Pontmenard – la Suais loop (on the MASSI mountain bike) – lunch, then (5 hours later) back out on the MASSI, searching out shady lanes and offroad tracks

9. 1st August 2022 – 72.06km Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac/Raserais loop x 2 with an extra loop out to Bourg Neuf and la Croix Billy in between – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), two local rides on the Urban Shaper hybrid, Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

6. 2nd July 2022 – 71.69km St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Devison (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), local tracks (mostly off-road), including a Pontmenard/Devison loop (on the RAID mountain bike), Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Evriguet (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Briend – Faux – Suais loop (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike)

4. 30th May 2022 – 70.62km Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), la Cotinaie – Landual – Quénogé – Mulotière – Guilliers – Brignac – la Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

1. 28th February 2022 – 70.57km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Chapelle Caro – Pont de Bagotais – le Roc St André – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Local loop (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike)


----------



## Fiona R (24 Aug 2022)

Target Distance: 200km
Qualifying rides: 11
5:* Sat 30th April 241km 2931m *Brevet Cymru 400 (bit more than half) Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
6: *Sun 8th May 229km 2585m *GWR gravel before the Romans audax Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
4:* Sat 9th April 217km 3014m *GWR Down and Black audax Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
9: *Sat 22nd Jul 215km 3087m *Canal Boats and Mountain Roads 150km audax plus ride in Home-Portway-Blaise Castle-Hallam-Pilning-Olveston-Aust-Chepstow-Shirenewton-Usk-Glascoed-Pontypool-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Crickhowell-Clydach-Keepers Pond (Tumble)-Abergavenny-Pontypool-Coed y Paen-Usk-Llangwm-Tintern-Hewlwsfield-Tidenham-Chepstow-Severn Bridge Services
2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
*11: Tues 23rd Aug 207km 1807m **Mash up DIY audax** Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Loxton-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar (Gorge)-West Harptree-Chew Magna-Norton Maleward-Keynesham-Doynton-Pucklechurch-Chipping Sodbury-Hawkesbury Upton-Cromhall-Tortworth-Berkeley-Olveston-Hallen-Blaise Castle-Clifton Downs-Suspension Bridge-Ashton Court-Home*
7:* Sun 22nd May 205km 865m *Booty DIY 200 Home-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Sand Bay-Weston Super Mare-Brean-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Mark-Brent Knoll-Lympsham-Weston Super Mare-Sand Bay-Sandford-Yatton-Backwell-Home
10: *Thurs 28th July 202km 1627m **Mendips Figure of eight* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Keynsham-Norton Maleward-West Harptree-Cheddar-Mark-Chilton Polden-Shapwick-Glastonbury-Wells-Burrington-Sandford-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Wick St Lawrence-West Hewish-Puxton-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
3:* Sat 12th March 201km 2425m *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: *Thurs 30th Jun 201km 1238m *3x Domfronts Mont Saint Michel and Flers DIY200km audax Domfront-St Hilaire du Harcouet-Ducey-Pontaubault-Flage-Charbonnet-La Rive (nr Mont St Michel)-Charbonnet-Pontaubault-Ducey-St Hilaire du Harrcouet-Barenton-Domfront-Lonlay L'Abbeye-Flers-Domfront


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Aug 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 15 
COMPLETE, 161km / imperial century*

8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
*15. August 26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss) *
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
9. July 16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
11. August 6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Fountains Fell, Burnsall, Haworth, Airton)
13. August 11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
14. August 19th - 162km / 2,900m (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
10. July 29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
---------------------------------------------------------- 13 ----------------------------------------------------------
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
12. August 9th - 151km / 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Aug 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 21

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 20, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 50.6 miles plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 21, August 29* - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 mies plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 18, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 19, July 29 - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 32.9 miles plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2022)

Target distance 100 km
Qualifying rides: 6

5. 6th August. 121 km: Settle, Halton Gill, Grassington, Storiths, Brunthwaite, Steeton, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Worsthorne, Todmorden.

4. 11th June. 103 km: (Singlespeed/forum ride.) Garforth, Wetherby, Tadcaster, Thorpe Willoughby, Kippax, Garforth.

1. 21st May. 103 km: Crediton, Broadclyst, Feniton, Tipton St John, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Exe Valley Trail, Exeter, Crediton.

*6. 25th August. 101 km. (Crediton, Black Dog, Poughill, Cheriton Fitzpaine, Cadbury, Thorverton, Upton Pyne, Sweetham, Crediton) x 2 loops, plus some lanes to make up the distance.*

2. 24th May. 100 km: Crediton, Chagford, Chudleigh, Starcross, Exeter, Crediton.

3. 28th May. 100 km. Todmorden, Padiham, Read (Old Roman Rd), Whalley, Mitton, Longridge Fell (N), Chipping, [Missed a turn after this AGAIN - I have made the same mistake 3 or 4 times over the years!!], Longridge Fell (N), Mitton, Whalley, Read, Padiham, Todmorden and then 6 km of local meandering to make up for what I missed after Chipping!


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Sep 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 22

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 20, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 50.6 miles plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 21, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 miles plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
*Ride 22, September 11* - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total *38.9 miles* plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 18, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 19, July 29 - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 32.9 miles plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## Alex321 (11 Sep 2022)

*Target 50Km*
Qualifying Rides 9

August 14th 50.55 miles (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

*September 11th 35.93 miles* (57.82Km), 2001ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Hernston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St Hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentre Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## aferris2 (13 Sep 2022)

Target 60 km.

6. 12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft.
8. 7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m
3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
5. 14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m.
7. 21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
*9. 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m*
4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.
Total rides so far: 8


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Sep 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 16
COMPLETE, 161km / imperial century*

8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
15. August 26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
*16. September 14th - 170km / 3,050m** (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)*
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
9. July 16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
11. August 6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Fountains Fell, Burnsall, Haworth, Airton)
13. August 11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
14. August 19th - 162km / 2,900m (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
10. July 29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
---------------------------------------------------------- 13 ----------------------------------------------------------
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
12. August 9th - 151km / 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)


----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

*Target 50Km*
Qualifying Rides 10

August 14th 50.55 miles (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2,165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2,201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2,070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

September 11th 35.93 miles (57.82Km), 2,001ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Hernston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3,035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St Hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2,385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

*September 18th 31.59 miles* (50.85Km), 2,149ft elevation, Strava Home - Welsh St Donats - Tredodridge - Peterstone Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Llancalde - St Athan - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentre Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.

Quote Reply
Report Edit Delete


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

*Target 50Km*
Qualifying Rides 11

*September 19th 55.4 miles* (89.16Km), 3,743ft elevation Strava. Llanharry - Llnharan - Heol-y-Cyw - Bryncethin - Blakmill - Pant-yr-Arwel - Ogmore Vlae - Nantymoel - Bwlch Climb - Abergwynfi - Cymmer - Port Talbot - Margam - Pyle - Bridgend - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

August 14th 50.55 miles (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2,165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2,201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2,070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

September 11th 35.93 miles (57.82Km), 2,001ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Hernston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3,035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St Hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2,385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

September 18th 31.59 miles (50.85Km), 2,149ft elevation, Strava Home - Welsh St Donats - Tredodridge - Peterstone Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Llancalde - St Athan - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentre Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## bluenotebob (21 Sep 2022)

Target distance – 70km

Rides so far – 12

3. 4th May 2022 – 85.67km Home – local loop (some off-road) (on the RAID mountain bike) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

2. 15th March 2022 – 84.40km Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac –St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

7. 25th July 2022 – 82.40km Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Kerminy – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad fun (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac – Raserais – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike again)

*12. 21st September 2022 –* *76.80km* A loop round Pontmenard then down to Raserais and Esquiniac (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), home for a sandwich then out on the Sensium 300 road bike: Plaisance, Kerminy, Evriguet, Guilliers, Kersamson, la Ville Hein, Kerpiton, Crétudel, Loyat and Mauron to pick up my van after its service - bike in the back of the van, drive home then straight out again on the Sensium 300 road bike: Plaisance, St Brieuc-de-Mauron, Geffray and back to St Brieuc-de-Mauron

11. 22nd August 2022 – 75.70km Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike), 2.75 x loops of Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a final short local loop (on the RAID mountain bike again)

8. 27th July 2022 – 75.31km Plaisance – Kerminy – Brignac – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Ville-es-Moreux – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (_lunch_) Pont Ruelland – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local lanes (mostly off-road), including a loop around Pontmenard (on the MASSI mountain bike)

5. 20th June 2022 – 74.33km la Plaisance – Brignac loop – Kerminy – la Plaisance, Mauron – Grancastel (Ploërmel) – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a local loop (on the MASSI mountain bike)

10. 11th August 2022 – 72.86km Kerminy – Corbinais – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Local lanes and offroad tracks, inc. a Pontmenard – la Suais loop (on the MASSI mountain bike) – lunch, then (5 hours later) back out on the MASSI, searching out shady lanes and offroad tracks

9. 1st August 2022 – 72.06km Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac/Raserais loop x 2 with an extra loop out to Bourg Neuf and la Croix Billy in between – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), two local rides on the Urban Shaper hybrid, Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

6. 2nd July 2022 – 71.69km St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Devison (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), local tracks (mostly off-road), including a Pontmenard/Devison loop (on the RAID mountain bike), Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Evriguet (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Briend – Faux – Suais loop (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike)

4. 30th May 2022 – 70.62km Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), la Cotinaie – Landual – Quénogé – Mulotière – Guilliers – Brignac – la Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

1. 28th February 2022 – 70.57km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Chapelle Caro – Pont de Bagotais – le Roc St André – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Local loop (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike)


----------



## Fiona R (27 Sep 2022)

Target Distance: 200km
Qualifying rides: 12
5:* Sat 30th April 241km 2931m *Brevet Cymru 400 (bit more than half) Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
6: *Sun 8th May 229km 2585m *GWR gravel before the Romans audax Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
4:* Sat 9th April 217km 3014m *GWR Down and Black audax Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
9: *Sat 22nd Jul 215km 3087m *Canal Boats and Mountain Roads 150km audax plus ride in Home-Portway-Blaise Castle-Hallam-Pilning-Olveston-Aust-Chepstow-Shirenewton-Usk-Glascoed-Pontypool-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Crickhowell-Clydach-Keepers Pond (Tumble)-Abergavenny-Pontypool-Coed y Paen-Usk-Llangwm-Tintern-Hewlwsfield-Tidenham-Chepstow-Severn Bridge Services
*12: Sat 17th Sept 213km 1882m **Annan and Alston audax **Gilsland-Brampton-Newtown-Longtown-Chapelknowe-Annan-Gretna-Rockliffe-Carlisle-Burgh Sands-Bowness on Solway-Dalston-Plumpton-Culgath-Melmerby-Hartside-Alston-Milton*
2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
11:* Tues 23rd Aug 207km 1807m* Mash up DIY audax Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Loxton-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar (Gorge)-West Harptree-Chew Magna-Norton Maleward-Keynesham-Doynton-Pucklechurch-Chipping Sodbury-Hawkesbury Upton-Cromhall-Tortworth-Berkeley-Olveston-Hallen-Blaise Castle-Clifton Downs-Suspension Bridge-Ashton Court-Home
7:* Sun 22nd May 205km 865m *Booty DIY 200 Home-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Sand Bay-Weston Super Mare-Brean-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Mark-Brent Knoll-Lympsham-Weston Super Mare-Sand Bay-Sandford-Yatton-Backwell-Home
10: *Thurs 28th July 202km 1627m* Mendips Figure of eight Home-Bristol-Warmley-Keynsham-Norton Maleward-West Harptree-Cheddar-Mark-Chilton Polden-Shapwick-Glastonbury-Wells-Burrington-Sandford-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Wick St Lawrence-West Hewish-Puxton-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
3:* Sat 12th March 201km 2425m *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: *Thurs 30th Jun 201km 1238m *3x Domfronts Mont Saint Michel and Flers DIY200km audax Domfront-St Hilaire du Harcouet-Ducey-Pontaubault-Flage-Charbonnet-La Rive (nr Mont St Michel)-Charbonnet-Pontaubault-Ducey-St Hilaire du Harrcouet-Barenton-Domfront-Lonlay L'Abbeye-Flers-Domfront


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Oct 2022)

Target distance – 70km

Rides so far – 13 (completed)


*13. 6th October 2022 – 87.13km* Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron

3. 4th May 2022 – 85.67km Home – local loop (some off-road) (on the RAID mountain bike) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

2. 15th March 2022 – 84.40km Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac –St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

7. 25th July 2022 – 82.40km Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Kerminy – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad fun (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac – Raserais – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike again)

12. 21st September 2022 – 76.80km A loop round Pontmenard then down to Raserais and Esquiniac (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), home for a sandwich then out on the Sensium 300 road bike: Plaisance, Kerminy, Evriguet, Guilliers, Kersamson, la Ville Hein, Kerpiton, Crétudel, Loyat and Mauron to pick up my van after its service - bike in the back of the van, drive home then straight out again on the Sensium 300 road bike: Plaisance, St Brieuc-de-Mauron, Geffray and back to St Brieuc-de-Mauron

11. 22nd August 2022 – 75.70km Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike), 2.75 x loops of Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a final short local loop (on the RAID mountain bike again)

8. 27th July 2022 – 75.31km Plaisance – Kerminy – Brignac – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Ville-es-Moreux – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (_lunch_) Pont Ruelland – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local lanes (mostly off-road), including a loop around Pontmenard (on the MASSI mountain bike)

5. 20th June 2022 – 74.33km la Plaisance – Brignac loop – Kerminy – la Plaisance, Mauron – Grancastel (Ploërmel) – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a local loop (on the MASSI mountain bike)

10. 11th August 2022 – 72.86km Kerminy – Corbinais – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Local lanes and offroad tracks, inc. a Pontmenard – la Suais loop (on the MASSI mountain bike) – lunch, then (5 hours later) back out on the MASSI, searching out shady lanes and offroad tracks

9. 1st August 2022 – 72.06km Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac/Raserais loop x 2 with an extra loop out to Bourg Neuf and la Croix Billy in between – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), two local rides on the Urban Shaper hybrid, Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

6. 2nd July 2022 – 71.69km St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Devison (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), local tracks (mostly off-road), including a Pontmenard/Devison loop (on the RAID mountain bike), Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Evriguet (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Briend – Faux – Suais loop (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike)

4. 30th May 2022 – 70.62km Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), la Cotinaie – Landual – Quénogé – Mulotière – Guilliers – Brignac – la Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike)

1. 28th February 2022 – 70.57km Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Chapelle Caro – Pont de Bagotais – le Roc St André – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Local loop (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike)


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 17
COMPLETE, 161km / imperial century*
8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
15. August 26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
16. September 14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
9. July 16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
11. August 6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Fountains Fell, Burnsall, Haworth, Airton)
13. August 11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
14. August 19th - 162km / 2,900m (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
10. July 29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
---------------------------------------------------------- 13 ----------------------------------------------------------
*17. October 12th - 161km / 3,660m** (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hebden Bridge, Eldroth)*
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
12. August 9th - 151km / 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)


----------



## Alex321 (13 Oct 2022)

*Target 50Km*
Qualifying Rides 12

September 19th 55.4 miles (89.16Km), 3,743ft elevation Strava. Llanharry - Llanharan - Heol-y-Cyw - Bryncethin - Blackmill - Pant-yr-Arwel - Ogmore Vlae - Nantymoel - Bwlch Climb - Abergwynfi - Cymmer - Port Talbot - Margam - Pyle - Bridgend - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

August 14th 50.55 miles (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2,165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2,201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

*October 13th 36.09 miles* (58.08Km), 2589 ft elevation Strava. City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Clawdd Coch - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Duffryn Springs - Moulton - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Eglwys Brefis - St Athan - St Mary Church - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2,070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

September 11th 35.93 miles (57.82Km), 2,001ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Hernston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3,035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St Hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2,385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

September 18th 31.59 miles (50.85Km), 2,149ft elevation, Strava Home - Welsh St Donats - Tredodridge - Peterstone Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Llancalde - St Athan - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentre Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Oct 2022)

Target Distance: 200km Actual 201km
Qualifying rides: 13
5:* Sat 30th April 241km 2931m *Brevet Cymru 400 (bit more than half) Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
6: *Sun 8th May 229km 2585m *GWR gravel before the Romans audax Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-Apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
*13: Sat 15th Oct 223km 1939m **Mendip and Cotswolds* *Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Backwell-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Chilcompton-Norton St Phillip-Bradford on Avon-Chippenham-Great Somerford-Ashton Keynes-Kemble-Cherrington-Kingscote-Wotton under Edge-Wickwar-Chipping Sodbury-Pucklechurch-Bristol-Home*
4:* Sat 9th April 217km 3014m *GWR Down and Black audax Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
9: *Sat 22nd Jul 215km 3087m *Canal Boats and Mountain Roads 150km audax plus ride in Home-Portway-Blaise Castle-Hallam-Pilning-Olveston-Aust-Chepstow-Shirenewton-Usk-Glascoed-Pontypool-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Crickhowell-Clydach-Keepers Pond (Tumble)-Abergavenny-Pontypool-Coed y Paen-Usk-Llangwm-Tintern-Hewlwsfield-Tidenham-Chepstow-Severn Bridge Services
12: *Sat 17th Sept 213km 1882m* Annan and Alston audax Gilsland-Brampton-Newtown-Longtown-Chapelknowe-Annan-Gretna-Rockliffe-Carlisle-Burgh Sands-Bowness on Solway-Dalston-Plumpton-Culgath-Melmerby-Hartside-Alston-Milton
2:* Sat 12th Feb 212km 3006m *GWR Wells Mells and Broader audax Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
11:* Tues 23rd Aug 207km 1807m* Mash up DIY audax Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Loxton-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar (Gorge)-West Harptree-Chew Magna-Norton Maleward-Keynesham-Doynton-Pucklechurch-Chipping Sodbury-Hawkesbury Upton-Cromhall-Tortworth-Berkeley-Olveston-Hallen-Blaise Castle-Clifton Downs-Suspension Bridge-Ashton Court-Home
7:* Sun 22nd May 205km 865m *Booty DIY 200 Home-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Sand Bay-Weston Super Mare-Brean-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Mark-Brent Knoll-Lympsham-Weston Super Mare-Sand Bay-Sandford-Yatton-Backwell-Home
10: *Thurs 28th July 202km 1627m* Mendips Figure of eight Home-Bristol-Warmley-Keynsham-Norton Maleward-West Harptree-Cheddar-Mark-Chilton Polden-Shapwick-Glastonbury-Wells-Burrington-Sandford-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Wick St Lawrence-West Hewish-Puxton-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home
1: *Sat 29th Jan 202km 1579m* ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
3:* Sat 12th March 201km 2425m *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: *Thurs 30th Jun 201km 1238m *3x Domfronts Mont Saint Michel and Flers DIY200km audax Domfront-St Hilaire du Harcouet-Ducey-Pontaubault-Flage-Charbonnet-La Rive (nr Mont St Michel)-Charbonnet-Pontaubault-Ducey-St Hilaire du Harrcouet-Barenton-Domfront-Lonlay L'Abbeye-Flers-Domfront


----------



## Alex321 (16 Oct 2022)

*Target 50Km (stretch target 35m)*
Qualifying Rides 13

September 19th 55.4 miles (89.16Km), 3,743ft elevation Strava. Llanharry - Llanharan - Heol-y-Cyw - Bryncethin - Blackmill - Pant-yr-Arwel - Ogmore Vlae - Nantymoel - Bwlch Climb - Abergwynfi - Cymmer - Port Talbot - Margam - Pyle - Bridgend - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

August 14th 50.55 miles (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2,165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2,201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

*October 16th 36.92 miles* (59.41Km), 2,359 ft elevation Strava. Welsh St Donats - Bonvilston - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Llantwit Major - St donats - Marcrosss - Monknash - St Brides Major - Southerndown - Ogmore - Ewenny - Colwinston - Llanblethian - Aberthin - Maindy - Home. 

October 13th 36.09 miles (58.08Km), 2589 ft elevation Strava. City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Clawdd Coch - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Duffryn Springs - Moulton - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Eglwys Brefis - St Athan - St Mary Church - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2,070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

September 11th 35.93 miles (57.82Km), 2,001ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Hernston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3,035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St Hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2,385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

September 18th 31.59 miles (50.85Km), 2,149ft elevation, Strava Home - Welsh St Donats - Tredodridge - Peterstone Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Llancalde - St Athan - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentre Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## aferris2 (22 Oct 2022)

Target 60 km.

6. 12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft.
8. 7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m
3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
5. 14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m.
7. 21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m
*10. 22 Oct: 64.74km. Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 409m.*
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
9. 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m
4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.
Total rides so far: 10


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Oct 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 23

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 20, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 50.6 miles plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 23, October 30* - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total *50.5 miles* plus 79 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 21, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 miles plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
Ride 22, September 11 - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 18, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 19, July 29 - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 32.9 miles plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Nov 2022)

Target distance – 70km

Rides so far – 14 (completed)

This is a mostly condensed list of my Loony rides in 2022 – the list was far too long to keep posting. Full details of rides 1 to 13 are upthread

13. 6th October 2022 – 87.13km Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron

3. 4th May 2022 – 85.67km Brignac loop, Guilliers loop, Brignac loop, Bourdonnais

2. 15th March 2022 – 84.40km Riaye, Loyat Loop (W), Illifaut

*14. 11th November 2022 82.90km* Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – La Tayée – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron

7. 25th July 2022 – 82.40km 4 local rides

12. 21st September 2022 – 76.80km Pmnrd/Raser/Esq + Plais, Ker, Loyat loop + Plais, SBdM, Geff

11. 22nd August 2022 – 75.70km 2 local VTT rides + 2.75 Plais/Ker:Evr/SBdM loops

8. 27th July 2022 – 75.31km 3 local rides

5. 20th June 2022 – 74.33km Plais, Bgnac loop, Ker, SBdM, Plais, SBdM + Mauron/Grancastel + local ride

10. 11th August 2022 – 72.86km 3 local rides

9. 1st August 2022 – 72.06km 4 local rides

6. 2nd July 2022 – 71.69km 4 local rides

4. 30th May 2022 – 70.62km Bgnac, Landual, Mulot, Gui, Corb, Bgnac, Plais + local ride

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. 28th February 2022 – 70.57km Gaël, Mauron, Loyat, Gui, Ker, SBdM + local ride


----------



## Alex321 (12 Nov 2022)

*Target 50Km (stretch target 35m)*
Qualifying Rides 13 (stretch 9)

September 19th 55.4 miles (89.16Km), 3,743ft elevation Strava. Llanharry - Llanharan - Heol-y-Cyw - Bryncethin - Blackmill - Pant-yr-Arwel - Ogmore Vlae - Nantymoel - Bwlch Climb - Abergwynfi - Cymmer - Port Talbot - Margam - Pyle - Bridgend - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

August 14th 50.55 miles (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2,165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2,201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

October 16th 36.92 miles (59.41Km), 2,359 ft elevation Strava. Welsh St Donats - Bonvilston - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Llantwit Major - St donats - Marcrosss - Monknash - St Brides Major - Southerndown - Ogmore - Ewenny - Colwinston - Llanblethian - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

*November 12th 36.39 miles* (58.56 km), 2,211 ft elevation Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - llancarfan - Wesh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

October 13th 36.09 miles (58.08Km), 2589 ft elevation Strava. City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Clawdd Coch - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Duffryn Springs - Moulton - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Eglwys Brefis - St Athan - St Mary Church - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2,070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

September 11th 35.93 miles (57.82Km), 2,001ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Hernston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3,035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St Hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2,385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

September 18th 31.59 miles (50.85Km), 2,149ft elevation, Strava Home - Welsh St Donats - Tredodridge - Peterstone Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Llancalde - St Athan - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Home.

No longer relevant
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentre Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Nov 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 24

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 20, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 50.6 miles plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 23, October 30 - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total 50.5 miles plus 79 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 21, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 miles plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
Ride 22, September 11 - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 18, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 19, July 29 - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 32.9 miles plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 24, November 13* - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total *31.1 miles* plus 3,925 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## aferris2 (14 Nov 2022)

Target 60 km.

6. 12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft.
8. 7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m
3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
5. 14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m.
7. 21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m
10. 22 Oct: 64.74km. Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 409m.
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
9. 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m
4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.
*11. 13 Nov: 64.23 km Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 422m.*
Total rides so far: 11


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Nov 2022)

Target distance – 70km

Rides so far – 15 (completed)

_This is a mostly condensed list of my Loony rides in 2022 – the list was far too long to keep posting. Full details of rides 1 to 13 are upthread_


13. 6th October 2022 – 87.13km Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron

3. 4th May 2022 – 85.67km Brignac loop, Guilliers loop, Brignac loop, Bourdonnais

2. 15th March 2022 – 84.40km Riaye, Loyat Loop (W), Illifaut

14. 11th November 2022 82.90km Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – La Tayée – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron

7. 25th July 2022 – 82.40km 4 local rides

12. 21st September 2022 – 76.80km Pmnrd/Raser/Esq + Plais, Ker, Loyat loop + Plais, SBdM, Geff

*15. 19th November 2022 75.89km* Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit (old railway station) – Ploërmel – Mauron

11. 22nd August 2022 – 75.70km 2 local VTT rides + 2.75 Plais/Ker:Evr/SBdM loops

8. 27th July 2022 – 75.31km 3 local rides

5. 20th June 2022 – 74.33km Plais, Bgnac loop, Ker, SBdM, Plais, SBdM + Mauron/Grancastel + local ride

10. 11th August 2022 – 72.86km 3 local rides

9. 1st August 2022 – 72.06km 4 local rides

6. 2nd July 2022 – 71.69km 4 local rides

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. 30th May 2022 – 70.62km Bgnac, Landual, Mulot, Gui, Corb, Bgnac, Plais + local ride

1. 28th February 2022 – 70.57km Gaël, Mauron, Loyat, Gui, Ker, SBdM + local ride


----------



## Alex321 (22 Nov 2022)

*Target 50Km (stretch target 35m)*
Qualifying Rides 13 ( +2) stretch 10

September 19th 55.4 miles (89.16Km), 3,743ft elevation Strava. Llanharry - Llanharan - Heol-y-Cyw - Bryncethin - Blackmill - Pant-yr-Arwel - Ogmore Vlae - Nantymoel - Bwlch Climb - Abergwynfi - Cymmer - Port Talbot - Margam - Pyle - Bridgend - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

August 14th 50.55 miles (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2,165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2,201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

October 16th 36.92 miles (59.41Km), 2,359 ft elevation Strava. Welsh St Donats - Bonvilston - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Llantwit Major - St donats - Marcrosss - Monknash - St Brides Major - Southerndown - Ogmore - Ewenny - Colwinston - Llanblethian - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

November 12th 36.39 miles (58.56 km), 2,211 ft elevation Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - llancarfan - Wesh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

October 13th 36.09 miles (58.08Km), 2,589 ft elevation Strava. City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Clawdd Coch - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Duffryn Springs - Moulton - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Eglwys Brefis - St Athan - St Mary Church - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2,070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

*November 22nd 35.94 miles* (57.83 km), 2,510 ft elevation Strava. City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstonee-Super-Ely - Cottrell Park - Moulton - Penmark - Llancadle - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

September 11th 35.93 miles (57.82Km), 2,001ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Hernston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3,035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St Hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2,385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.


No longer relevant
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
September 18th 31.59 miles (50.85Km), 2,149ft elevation, Strava Home - Welsh St Donats - Tredodridge - Peterstone Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Llancalde - St Athan - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentre Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Nov 2022)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 18*
*COMPLETE, 161km / imperial century*
8. July 5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
6. June 21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
15. August 26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss)
5. June 15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
16. September 14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
3. May 7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
9. July 16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
2. April 29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
11. August 6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Fountains Fell, Burnsall, Haworth, Airton)
13. August 11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
14. August 19th - 162km / 2,900m (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
10. July 29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
---------------------------------------------------------- 13 ----------------------------------------------------------
17. October 12th - 161km / 3,660m (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hebden Bridge, Eldroth)
*18. November 25th - 161km / 3,000m** (Barnoldswick, Hebden Bridge, Haworth, Ribblehead)*
1. April 25th - 161km / 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
7. June 27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
12. August 9th - 151km / 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Nov 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 25

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 20, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 50.6 miles plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 23, October 30 - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total 50.5 miles plus 79 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 21, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 miles plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
Ride 22, September 11 - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 18, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 19, July 29 - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 32.9 miles plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 25, November 27* - Burnley, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Colne, Alkincoats, Foulridge, Whitemoor, Gisburn Old Road (low sided at 28 kph), Rimington, Four Lane Ends, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion (lights on but door locked 😢), Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *31.7 mile*s plus 3,820 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 24, November 13 - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.1 miles plus 3,925 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## Alex321 (27 Nov 2022)

*Target 50Km (stretch target 35m)*
Qualifying Rides 13 ( +3) stretch 11

September 19th 55.4 miles (89.16Km), 3,743ft elevation Strava. Llanharry - Llanharan - Heol-y-Cyw - Bryncethin - Blackmill - Pant-yr-Arwel - Ogmore Vlae - Nantymoel - Bwlch Climb - Abergwynfi - Cymmer - Port Talbot - Margam - Pyle - Bridgend - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

August 14th 50.55 miles (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2,165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2,201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

*November 27th 36.99 miles* (59.54km), 2,254ft elevation. Strava. Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Home.

October 16th 36.92 miles (59.41Km), 2,359 ft elevation Strava. Welsh St Donats - Bonvilston - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Llantwit Major - St donats - Marcrosss - Monknash - St Brides Major - Southerndown - Ogmore - Ewenny - Colwinston - Llanblethian - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

November 12th 36.39 miles (58.56 km), 2,211 ft elevation Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - llancarfan - Wesh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

October 13th 36.09 miles (58.08Km), 2,589 ft elevation Strava. City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Clawdd Coch - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Duffryn Springs - Moulton - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Eglwys Brefis - St Athan - St Mary Church - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2,070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

November 22nd 35.94 miles (57.83 km), 2,510 ft elevation Strava. City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstonee-Super-Ely - Cottrell Park - Moulton - Penmark - Llancadle - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

September 11th 35.93 miles (57.82Km), 2,001ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Hernston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3,035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St Hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.



No longer relevant
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2,385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

September 18th 31.59 miles (50.85Km), 2,149ft elevation, Strava Home - Welsh St Donats - Tredodridge - Peterstone Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Llancalde - St Athan - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentre Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## aferris2 (30 Nov 2022)

Target 60 km.

6. 12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft.
*12. 30 Nov: 71.43 km. Strava. Ramsden Heath, South, West, and East Hannigfield, Purleigh, Maldon, Hatfield Peveral, Boreham, Great Baddow. 428m.*
8. 7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m
3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
5. 14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m.
7. 21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m
10. 22 Oct: 64.74km. Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 409m.
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
9. 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m
4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.
11. 13 Nov: 64.23 km Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 422m*.*
Total rides so far: 12


----------



## Alex321 (6 Dec 2022)

*Target 50Km (stretch target 35m)*
Qualifying Rides 13 ( +4) stretch 12

September 19th 55.4 miles (89.16Km), 3,743ft elevation Strava. Llanharry - Llanharan - Heol-y-Cyw - Bryncethin - Blackmill - Pant-yr-Arwel - Ogmore Vlae - Nantymoel - Bwlch Climb - Abergwynfi - Cymmer - Port Talbot - Margam - Pyle - Bridgend - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

August 14th 50.55 miles (81.55Km), 3,770 ft elevation Strava. City - Ruthin - Pencoed - Heol-y-Cyw - Blackmill - Nantymoel - Bwlch climb - Treorchy - Porth - Hopkinstown - Pontypridd - Llantrisand - Tredodridge - Welsh St Donats - Home.

January 16th 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2,165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.

August 7th 37.01 miles (59.56Km), 2,201ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Merthyr Mawr, Ewenny, Bridgend, Treos, Langan, City, Home.

November 27th 36.99 miles (59.54km), 2,254ft elevation. Strava. Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Home.

October 16th 36.92 miles (59.41Km), 2,359 ft elevation Strava. Welsh St Donats - Bonvilston - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Llantwit Major - St donats - Marcrosss - Monknash - St Brides Major - Southerndown - Ogmore - Ewenny - Colwinston - Llanblethian - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

November 12th 36.39 miles (58.56 km), 2,211 ft elevation Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - llancarfan - Wesh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

October 13th 36.09 miles (58.08Km), 2,589 ft elevation Strava. City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Clawdd Coch - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Duffryn Springs - Moulton - Llancarfan - Llancadle - Eglwys Brefis - St Athan - St Mary Church - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

June 26th 35.95 miles (57.85Km), 2,070ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronstoin - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Doinats - Maindy - Home.

November 22nd 35.94 miles (57.83 km), 2,510 ft elevation Strava. City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstonee-Super-Ely - Cottrell Park - Moulton - Penmark - Llancadle - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Maindy - Home.

September 11th 35.93 miles (57.82Km), 2,001ft elevation strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Hernston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

*December 6th 35.72 miles* (57.48km), 2,375ft elevation. Strava. Llansannor - City - Langan - Coychurch - Heronston - Ewenny - Ogmore - Southerndown - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - St Donats - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Welsh St Donats - Home.

February 27th 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3,035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St Hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.



No longer relevant
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

January 29th 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Peterstone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.

July 24th 32.57 miles (52.43Km ) 2,385ft elevation. Strava Llansannor - City - Langan - Cornown - Ewenny - St Brides Major - Monknash - Marcross - Llantwit Major - Boverton - Llancadle - Llancarfan - Bonvilston - Warren Mill Farm - Welsh St Donats - Maindy - Home.

September 18th 31.59 miles (50.85Km), 2,149ft elevation, Strava Home - Welsh St Donats - Tredodridge - Peterstone Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Llancalde - St Athan - Boverton - Llantwit Major - Llandow - Llysworney - Pentre Meurick - Cowbridge - Aberthin - Home.

January 2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km, 2119ft elevation Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentre Meurick, Craig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 26

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 20, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 50.6 miles plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 23, October 30 - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total 50.5 miles plus 79 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 21, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 miles plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
Ride 22, September 11 - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 18, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 19, July 29 - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 32.9 miles plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 26, December 18 - *Burnley, Fence, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brooks, Wheatley Lane, Brierfield, Burnley (bike change) Brierfield, Nelson, Barrowford, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (bike change) Brierfield, Nelson, Barrowford, Brierfield, Wheatley Lane, Fence, Burnley (total *32.1 miles* plus 2,181 ft of ascent)
Ride 25, November 27 - Burnley, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Colne, Alkincoats, Foulridge, Whitemoor, Gisburn Old Road (low sided at 28 kph), Rimington, Four Lane Ends, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion (lights on but door locked 😢), Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 31.7 miles plus 3,820 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
Ride 24, November 13 - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.1 miles plus 3,925 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------



## aferris2 (24 Dec 2022)

Target 60 km.

6. 12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft.
12. 30 Nov: 71.43 km. Strava. Ramsden Heath, South, West, and East Hannigfield, Purleigh, Maldon, Hatfield Peveral, Boreham, Great Baddow. 428m.
8. 7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m
*13. 24 Dec: 68.14 km. Strava. km. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 444m.*
3. 15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m.
2. Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m.
5. 14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m.
7. 21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m
10. 22 Oct: 64.74km. Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 409m.
1. 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m
9. 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m
4. 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m.
11. 13 Nov: 64.23 km Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 422m*.*
Total rides so far: 13


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Dec 2022)

Target *30 miles*
Qualifying rides:* 27

Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
Ride 7, Mar 21 - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total 62.4 miles plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
Ride 20, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
Ride 17, July 17 - Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 50.6 miles plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
Ride 23, October 30 - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total 50.5 miles plus 79 ft of ascent)
Ride 13, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 8, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
Ride 16, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
Ride 21, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 miles plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
Ride 22, September 11 - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
Ride 2, Jan 15 - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 34 miles plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
Ride 4, Feb 26 - _part 1_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 20 miles plus 750 ft of ascent) _part 2_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 14 miles plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 34 miles plus 1,950 ft of total ascent
Ride 18, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
Ride 9, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
Ride 14, June 24 - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total 32.8 miles plus 745 ft of ascent)
Ride 19, July 29 - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 32.9 miles plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
Ride 5, Mar 6 - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total 32.6 miles plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
Ride 3, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
Ride 12, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
Ride 26, December 18 - Burnley, Fence, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brooks, Wheatley Lane, Brierfield, Burnley (bike change) Brierfield, Nelson, Barrowford, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (bike change) Brierfield, Nelson, Barrowford, Brierfield, Wheatley Lane, Fence, Burnley (total 32.1 miles plus 2,181 ft of ascent)
Ride 25, November 27 - Burnley, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Colne, Alkincoats, Foulridge, Whitemoor, Gisburn Old Road (low sided at 28 kph), Rimington, Four Lane Ends, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion (lights on but door locked 😢), Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 31.7 miles plus 3,820 ft of ascent)
Ride 15, July 5 - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total 31.6 miles plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
Ride 11, May 12 - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 31.2 miles plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 27, December 24* - Burnley, Brierfield, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Newchurch, Barley, 4 Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Chatburn, Clitheroe, Nick Of Pendle, Sabden, (dropped my bidon and gave its bottom a crack of its own, Portfield (kind householder let me refill my bottle which I then installed upside down), the Ridge, Read, Higher Trapp, the Ridge, Wheatley Lane, Cuckstool Lane, Brierfield, Burnley (total *31.2 miles* / 50.2 km plus 3,481 ft/ 1,061m of ascent)
Ride 24, November 13 - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.1 miles plus 3,925 ft of ascent)
Ride 10, April 23 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total 31 miles plus 3,182 ft of ascent)


----------

